# Smoked Trout ?????



## cajun_1 (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone have a smoked trout receipe?  Sure could use one.  Thanks.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jun 29, 2007)

Same here, I have 4 trout in the deep freeze.  I am not sure how smoking would go with them.  

Last time I made trout I just split them in half and stuffed a pat of butter and a couple of rings of white onion, wrapped them in foil and grilled them.  I am open to suggestions though.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 29, 2007)

i found this page for y'all  http://chef2chef.net/search/s-recipe...h=smoked+trout


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 30, 2007)

Go back to Jeff's news letters...he had a complete tut on smoking trout  not too long ago...


----------



## cajun_1 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank You   Thank You. I do remember the newsletter...found it..February 2007.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## shortrib (Jul 3, 2007)

If you're like me and don't like everything hot-n-spicy, High Mountain has a good fish brine for use with trout.

 I am currently working on a fish brine, but it is still in my kitchens  R & D dept., once I perfect it to my liking I will share it with you all....


----------



## jts70 (Jul 3, 2007)

The High Mountian brine works really well. Used it a couple of times.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well here's what I did today...






Used the Hi Mountain brine and followed the instructions with the brine.
Am enjoying one now. Quite tasty.


----------



## gofish (Jul 9, 2007)

Man-OH-Man

Now your talking about a treat, they look awsome!

Put that Vac-sealer to work, and then mail me one of those Trouts!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Would the "Golden Trout" work for ya Randy?


----------

